# As promised, here is the snowblower.



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

A while back I posted a pic of the tractor mounted snowblower I rebuilt. Here are a couple pics of it in action. This was a couple weeks ago, haven't had much snow since.


It seems to work well. The only problem I noted was the bottom auger seems to pack with snow to the point it doesn't pull the snow into the second stage. May have to make some cutouts in the fins so it will self clean.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good REB, thanks for posing up the Pics.

glad its been working OK for you.

sublime out.


----------

